# Low Tech 55 gallon



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Stats;

55 gallon
XP4 filtration
2- 40 watt T10 life glo's
3 series Koralia power head on timer
Home made automatic water changer

Plants;

Java Fern
Java moss
Anubias
Singapore moss

Fish;

Black P
Otto's <<while they last>>
Snail's




























Opinions welcome.

Greg


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Is that a Java Fern wall?

I like it!
Good job.

How did you attached the back wall? Suction cups?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Is that a Java Fern wall?
> 
> I like it!
> Good job.
> ...


It is a Singapore moss wall in the works!

And yeah I got the 1/2 black PVC chick wire at Home Depot and am using suction cups to keep it in place.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is pretty awesome. I'd like to see it when it grows in more.


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice wall man! i'm jealous!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thats amazing dude great aquascaping


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

cool tank bro. how do u have 2 lights bulbs? i have a 55g too but i can only use 1 light bulb w the tank cover that came w the tank.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Through the cover away skip the glass tops and get two 4' light fixtures, it will leave just enough room in the back to have a lunar LED and filter stuff enter the tank.


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

o nice. can u put some pictures of ur lighting setup ?? thanks in advance!


----------



## RedBellyBitches (Dec 19, 2007)

how did u make an automatic water changer? Thats sounds pretty cool


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome. Love the Moss wall







How did you make a automatic water changer? Is it some sort of "Drip System"?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Sort of an drip I guess, it is a 350 mag return set up as a siphon over flow with a 1/4" water line on a valve.
I just open up the valve and let it roll for about an hour or so twice a day.
I will snap some pics of the water change and light set up this evening and post them.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Here is an updated pic.
<<sorry for the crappy pic>>










Pics of the water changer set up.



















Lighting set up!










The moss wall is growing in nicely and over all I am pretty happy with the tank!

Greg


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks good. What is on the left on the last pic? Cages? Also can you explain the gutter?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

maknwar said:


> looks good. What is on the left on the last pic? Cages? Also can you explain the gutter?


LOL
Yeah I keep and breed green tree pythons the tank is in my chondro room.
All the cages are on a mist system and drain into the gutters.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

nice, wish I was allowed to do that.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

pardon my ignorance but how did you get all that moss in the back of the moss wall to stack up like that?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> pardon my ignorance but how did you get all that moss in the back of the moss wall to stack up like that?


You just sandwich the moss between plastic mesh thats the size of the tank. Just spread out the moss under the mesh then wait for it to grow out.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> pardon my ignorance but how did you get all that moss in the back of the moss wall to stack up like that?


You just sandwich the moss between plastic mesh thats the size of the tank. Just spread out the moss under the mesh then wait for it to grow out.
[/quote]

so by sandwhich you mean he's using two plastic mesh and the moss in between?


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

What is growing on the driftwood? Java Moss?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whats the mesh back ground for again..?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> whats the mesh back ground for again..?


Mesh back ground holds the moss up vertically.

The moss on the drift wood is java.

And yes you need two layers of the black plastic chicken wire too make the moss wall.

Thanks again for the comments and enjoy!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow impressive tank! Look forward to seeing all the back ground grown in.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

any updated pics of the tank??


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Nope no new pic of the tank, in fact I am in the process of reworking it a bit.
I got busy with my snake's breeding projects and let it go a bit.
I am paying dearly for that mistake right now but should have it rescaped and growing in no time.
I will post some pics soon!


----------

